# new to rhinestone decoration, need advise



## susucosp (Sep 22, 2011)

i am new to this forum. i have post a few questions. i am new to rhinestone decoration. i have spent some time reading the forum but everyone situation is different. 

i have photoshop, mighty heat press, and some pre-drilled alphabet and number template and vinyl sticky paper and chinese different size rhinestone. 

i looking into do a small scale only 1 piece or a little more custom rhinestone decoration business to start until i get a good feeling of the market and make some money to buy the rhinestone software and template cutter because i will be going into busy season during Jan - mar. 
i do not have time to learn the new softwares and learn to use a new cutter.

i read from the forum and the coreldraw x5 is $499 and the winpcsign is $299 and the template cutter is about $300 - $400 small size.

i am thinking first i may need to hire someone to make the rhinestone with the drawing i give them and may be cut the template for me. i try to make post on classified but they do not allow me. i do not know the forum rules well. 

i do not know if this is the easiest route now. 

any suggestion?


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

You need to have at least 15 posts on the forum before you are able to sell anything in the classified section. Have you tried to post a request to hire someone in the referrals-recommendations section? I think that may be the best place for you to start to find someone to make things for you.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Winpcsign 2010 is not $299, but just $199 from at least one forum member...maybe two.. There now a new version shipping and it is or will be around $250......with lots of new features


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

If you are not going to be making lots of designs, here is the $50 version of software for making rhinestone patterns that you print out on paper, and then do by hand. You could even do the pattern, and then have someone cut the template from your file, if you want to go that route.

Funtime Scrapbooking - Funtime Rhinestones


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

charles95405 said:


> Winpcsign 2010 is not $299, but just $199 from at least one forum member...maybe two.. There now a new version shipping and it is or will be around $250......with lots of new features


What are some of the new features?


----------



## coolrosie (Sep 14, 2008)

I ordered my cutter and the software. Winpcsign I was sent the 2010 am a little disappointed that I wasn't sent the new one.  This is in the last couple of weeks.


----------



## stephc (Oct 7, 2010)

It is my understanding that the new version comes out on Dec 19th.

Here are some of the changes (posted by Roger on WinPcSign2010 forum)...

WinPCSIGN PRO 2012, Release - December 2011, New features:
-New Color scheme
-Better and faster vectorization
-Unicode - Paste Chinese, Russian symbols
-Auto vectorization mode for Arabic fonts
-Automatic Backup of your current job
-Personalize Toolbar
-Import SVG file with preview
-New wysiwyg welding
Rhinestone
- New Touched stone detection
*- New Color selection by color rhinestones
* *- New Color selection by size
* *- New Color selection by size + color
* *- New Fit Stones on any shape
* *- New Island fill (Full or Partial)
* - New Rhinestones texture 
* *- New Rhinestones preview color background

I'm looking forward to the update!! 
Stephanie


----------



## coolrosie (Sep 14, 2008)

Maybe I should have waited until the 19th to order my Software?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I was told that US distributors would not receive any units until around the 19th of Dec..maybe!

Check with your distributor...beware of eBay listings. I think there are only 3 authorized dealers in USA.


----------



## ccolors1 (Jan 16, 2011)

I wonder will there be a update to funtime. Has anyone heard rumors of a funtime 2012?


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

coolrosie said:


> I ordered my cutter and the software. Winpcsign I was sent the 2010 am a little disappointed that I wasn't sent the new one.  This is in the last couple of weeks.


I think that if your dealer doesn't offer an upgrade free of charge, you should name and shame them. This is my personal take of course.


----------



## L144S (Aug 5, 2011)

I have heard Funtime will have an update later in the year. Not sure when.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Well I think alot of new software will be hitting the forum soon as the new versions come out. I have also heard from a reliable source of new software thats about to make an entrance. From what I heard its a good price multi functional and has some cool features.The demo looked cool but thats all I can say about it.Im sorry I cannot give out the demo location.I guess my point is id hold off on purchasing any software for a while if ya can and wait to see whats hitting the market.


----------

